# TN - Pay up or lose outdoor license



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Pay up or lose outdoor license
Nonsupport is costly to deadbeat parents

Across Tennessee, more than 240,000 people are ducking their monthly child support payments and doing their best to hide from authorities. 

For the past two licensing seasons, the Department of Human Services has teamed with the Tennessee Wildlife Resources Agency to revoke the hunting and fishing licenses of people who aren't making their monthly child support payments.

So far, more than 1,000 offenders have been brought to justice -- and thousands of children have gotten the money they are entitled to receive.

http://www.commercialappeal.com/mca/outdoors/article/0,1426,MCA_470_4738128,00.html


----------



## WeakSpring (Feb 28, 2003)

Whoa, that's cruel!:xzicon_sm 

Bet they wish they had a kinder, gentler governor like MI has, where you only become A FELON! :yikes: 

Didn't the pilgrims come to "The New World" to escape debtors prisons?!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Maybe they should revoke their driver's licenses instead, would probably be more effective, especially since, in Tennessee, you do not need a hunting license to hunt your own land or your family's land. 

And I know for a fact that a lot of people still don't bother to buy any licenses at all for any type of hunting, ever. They just stay on private land, whether it's their own or someone they've gotten permission from. 

I've also been told, on the sly, by a couple of high up muckety mucks in the TWRA, that Tennessee allows very high bag limits for turkeys and other game because the people would take that many, anyway. 

It's a beautiful state, and people are learning, but they still have a long way to go when it comes to conservation.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Good!!!If the dead beat dads can afford to hunt and fish,then they should be able to pay thier child support.I've been looking at properties in the tri state area(Ky,Tenn,Va.).I have family in that area and a lot of that stuff is blamed on economic distress...Phooy...If you can afford to buy top of the line hunting and fishing gear and take time off of work to get outdoors,then you should be paying to take care of your kids.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't know about "top of the line" gear, but I see a lot of folks in TN buying all kinds of hunting and fishing stuff in Wal-Mart. Every gadget you can imagine, my host down there bought a "cough muffler" this year to add to his 7000 other gadgets that you really don't need. Half his stuff he has to go back out and look for cause he forgot and left it laying there  ...


----------

